# TUMBES !!!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Conozcamos un poco de esta ciudad (que visite a comienzos de este mes) que tiene todas las condiciones para salir adelante, pero tanto el centralismo como sus propias autoridades e idiosincracia de sus mayorias, la ubican como ciudad no tan agradable ni acogedora que digamos.....










Alameda del arq. Ricardo Flores 

































Planta de tratamiento de agua

























Inspirado en la capilla Ronchamp, obra del arq. Ricardo Flores 

















Plaza y alameda Jose Quiñones, del arq. Ricardo Flores

















































Coliseo en construccion....del arq. Ricardo Flores

































En dialogo con el arq. Ricardo Flores, ex alcalde de Tumbes (por 10 años, logrando interesantes aciertos) ahora candidato al gob. regional de tumbes.









Panoramica de la plaza de armas con Catedral, no estoy seguro si es del arq. Ricardo Flores.......









Concha acustica en plaza de armas, del arq. Ricardo Flores asi como tambien un retocado de la plaza de armas....

























En salon consistorial de la muni provincial de tumbes en dialogo con el actual alcalde interino (en reemplazo del arq. Flores, no recuerdo el nombre de este señor) 









los regidores explicando proyectos y otras cosas

















Paseo peatonal y mirador remodelado y con nueva cobertura, por arq. Ricardo Flores









Coliseo en distrito La Cruz, tambien del arq. Flores









Plaza del distrito La Cruz, tambien con una conchita acustica del mismo arquitecto









Centro de investigacion en Puerto Pizarro









































Rumbo a almorzar a la isla del amor, Manglares de Puerto Pizarro









Muy rica la comida en dicha isla.....no nos quejamos









Playa Hermosa, por ahi al sur de Tumbes










A pesar que no me gusta el estilo del arq. Ricardo Flores con algo de influencia mexicana, lo positivo y rescatable es la cantidad de obras en beneficio de su ciudad y provincia que ha hecho, enfocandose en infraestructura de la ciudad. Tambien ha asfaltado muchas de sus calles con su respectivo sistema de drenaje que antes de su gestion era un desastre total. A Pesar que le falta mucho a esta ciudad, tiene un poco de mejoria.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me encantan tus fotos clon! Tumbes luce tan huachafa como siempre. 

Quien es ese dizque arquitecto Ricardo Flores? Me pregunto en qué universidad habrá estudiado? Tremendo terrorista arquitectónico.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ay Dios.. mmm.. bueno está muy descuidada demasiado en realidad .. me da pena xq es la puerta de entrada al Perú y q lusca asi.. no ps.. q bad.

Bueno y el arquitecto si.. muy huachafo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

en mexico, he ahi su influencia mexicana, a mi no me gsuta su arquitectura, sin embargo lo unico rescatable y punto imnportante es que es una persona que hace o hizo mucha gestion y obra, algunas de ellas muy funcionales como la plaza quiñones, pero como concepto forma, deja mucho q desear..... Sin embargo es un tipo que tiene acogida por haber hecho obras concretas aunque feas...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No tengo lamentablemente de Tumbes los mejores recuerdos. Como ciudad fronteriza mantiene un no-estilo en su arquitectura y no la encuentro atractiva.

La delincuencia es horripilante, su aeropuerto innombrable. En fin. Yo no debería ni opinar porque la ciudad no ha sido benèvola conmigo y podrìa recomendar que ningùn viajero haga descanso ahi. Una làstima ya que es lo primero que ven muchos viajeros

Como fotògrafo tienes un 10 Sky


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Mmm, amiga Vane de Rosas, delincuencia hay en todo el Perú y es innegable que en Lima, la hay en mayor cantidad. Si hablamos de que una ciudad sea benévola con el visitante, creo que ninguna se lleva el premio. Te cuento que hasta en Guayaquil casi me asaltan una vez.(menos mal que corrí).

Son respetables sus opiniones, pero son desde un punto de vista muy técnico, cosa a la que no pertenecemos gente común que no estudia arquitectura o no sabe sobre la materia. Por eso, la mayoría de las personas aprecian las obras de una manera más popular y no técnica.

Lo malo de todas las opiniones, es que siempre rescatan los aspectos negativos del caso, es así que esto no es la excepción. El problema radica en que toda la gente juzga porqué Tumbes no ha desarrollado tanto como otras ciudades, como Piura por ejemplo. La respuesta está en que el mismo estado ha marginado a este departamento con muchos recursos y potenciales; esta penosa acción llegó a la cúspide con la creación de la región Grau en el primer gobierno de Alan García, que Piura terminó por absorver completamente a Tumbes y generó su atraso, hasta en obras de defensa contra el fenómeno del niño.

Los últimos 10 años han sido años de reversión de esta situación. En el departamento se empiezan a ver mayores obras de infraestrucutra; claro que este proceso es algo lento por la gravedad del caso.

Es cierto, que las obras del actual alcalde son muy discutidss por la población, pero si quiera, ahora los tumbesinos pueden transitar por paseos peatonales que antes eran cúmulos de tierra y calles con baches. Así, que la verdad si ustedes conocieran al Tumbes de antes no dirían lo mismo. Pero bueno, todos tenemos derecho a la libre expresión, así que están en su pleno derecho.

Ahora bien, respecto a las fotos no me convencen mucho. Tomé unas fotos en el mes de agosto, así que si desean pueden verlas en este link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371650&page=3


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Daniel, ya que te refieres a mi, hago este post con todo el respeto inmenso que tu me mereces. Primero en este trhead no veo ningùn post con tecnicismos.

En Guayaquil me han robado 10 veces ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡10!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sin mentir. En buses, en la calle etc etc. Una vez hasta me bajaron de mi carro.

Las opiniones son respetables, es tu ciudad y la defiendes. Segura estoy de que Tumbes tiene cosas buenas, así como lo hay en otras ciudades o paises. 

Ni de broma la comparo con Lima, pero si te puedo decir que en relaciòn a la delincuencia, es lamentable, pero al ser una ciudad tan pequeña deberìa existir un mejor control. Y eso la culpa la tienen las entidades gubernamentales y obviamente la burocracia que no provee a la ciudad de suficientes recursos para mantener el orden.

Siempre he recomendado a mis amigos que tengan cuidado si viajan en carro ya que en Tumbes hasta las monedas de a sol me las han dado falsificadas. Pero igual les digo que en Lima no vayan a tal o cual lugar, que es horrible y lleno de pirañas. 

Es cierto, las ciudades no son las benèvolas si no las personas. Y a mi no se me quita el mal sabor, te rogarìa que lo respetes. Así como yo respeto lo que posteas y acepto tambièn lo bueno que debe tener tu ciudad. Pero para mi no y tengo razones poderosas.

Lo lamento, es parte de mi forma de ser y no quiero ser dura ni nada, no es en contra tuya ni de sus habitantes en general que segura estoy son gentes pujantes y buenas.. es uno solo que hace que todo se vea empañado y asì ocurre. Te dirè ademàs que a Tumbes espero no tener que regresar mas que para presentarme en puestos de migraciòn y si hasta eso puedo evitar, mucho mejor. 

Disculpa mi sinceridad, pero es lo que siento por mi experiencia. 

Solo puedo esperar que esas cosas se controlen y que los arquitectos de tu ciudad luchen por diseñar un lugar mas atractivo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Daniel 18 said:


> Son respetables sus opiniones, pero son desde un punto de vista muy técnico, cosa a la que no pertenecemos gente común que no estudia arquitectura o no sabe sobre la materia. Por eso, la mayoría de las personas aprecian las obras de una manera más popular y no técnica.


Pero justamente este es un foro de arquitectura, por eso se discuten estos temas. 



Daniel 18 said:


> Es cierto, que las obras del actual alcalde son muy discutidss por la población, pero si quiera, ahora los tumbesinos pueden transitar por paseos peatonales que antes eran cúmulos de tierra y calles con baches. Así, que la verdad si ustedes conocieran al Tumbes de antes no dirían lo mismo. Pero bueno, todos tenemos derecho a la libre expresión, así que están en su pleno derecho.


Mmm, yo discrepo con esta forma de pensar a mi parecer mediocre, aunque de todas formas respeto tu punto de vista. Para mí las cosas se hacen bien o simplemente no se hacen. No hay intermedio. 

En Tumbes se ha gastado demasiado en monumentos de corte chicha, totalmente desproporcionados y sin escala con una mezcla ilimitada de objetos, materiales, coleres y temas cuando se ha podido invertir en obras mucho más beneficiosas para la ciudad en sí.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

La ciudad recontra Huachafa!Aunque debo reconocer que descanso de ver ladrillo ya que en estas ciudades calidas no se ve mucho ladrillo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Lo lamento, es parte de mi forma de ser y no quiero ser dura ni nada, no es en contra tuya ni de sus habitantes en general que segura estoy son gentes pujantes y buenas.. es uno solo que hace que todo se vea empañado y asì ocurre. Te dirè ademàs que a Tumbes espero no tener que regresar mas que para presentarme en puestos de migraciòn y si hasta eso puedo evitar, mucho mejor.
> 
> Disculpa mi sinceridad, pero es lo que siento por mi experiencia.
> 
> Solo puedo esperar que esas cosas se controlen y que los arquitectos de tu ciudad luchen por diseñar un lugar mas atractivo


No te preocupes Vane, te entendemos. Si pudieras viajar directo a Lima sería mucho mejor...aunque obviamente un poco más caro.

Personalmente lo que me fascina de Tumbes son sus hermosas playas como Punta Sal, la cual es realmente preciosa. La ciudad de Tumbes no tiene nada que ofrecer al turista.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Creo que el control esta en Zarumilla no en Tumbes que esta un poco mas alla, si hay diferencia entre Tumbes y Zarumilla. Zarumilla es mas chico, y Aguas Verdes que es una zona de comercio fluido


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero me refería al departamento de Tumbes.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

mucho colorinche  , algo de sobriedad no le haria mal a esa ciudad.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

que feas las obras de ese arquitecto sinceramente.....

el colorinche, el diseno....TODO...osea...no solo se trata de hacer obras....
sino tambien de hacer Buenas obras....y esas no son ni buenas ni bonitas...
y quizas nisiquiera fueron baratas...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pucha, deberían matar a ese arquitecto, no hay necesidad de ser especialistas en diseño para darse cuenta que esas obras son feas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonitas las fotos, el lugar tiene mucho potencial, ojalá sepan aprovecharlo.


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

J Block said:


> Me encantan tus fotos clon! Tumbes luce tan huachafa como siempre.
> 
> Quien es ese dizque arquitecto Ricardo Flores? Me pregunto en qué universidad habrá estudiado? Tremendo terrorista arquitectónico.



Absolutamente de acuerdo! A parte me parece muy raro que siempre el mismo arquitecto pueda realizar tantas obras publicas. Como que ahi hay algo que huele mal...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

uspaorkoo said:


> que feas las obras de ese arquitecto sinceramente.....
> 
> el colorinche, el diseno....TODO...osea...no solo se trata de hacer obras....
> sino tambien de hacer Buenas obras....y esas no son ni buenas ni bonitas...
> y quizas nisiquiera fueron baratas...


Bueno, las mayólicas de baño no son tan caras...la pintura de kinder tampoco. En cuanto al avioncito, pues uno puedo hacer papier mâchè en su propia casa. 

De todas formas el dinero invertido igual podría haber sido usado para obras más útiles.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pachacutec said:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo! A parte me parece muy raro que siempre el mismo arquitecto pueda realizar tantas obras publicas. Como que ahi hay algo que huele mal...


Ah, pues esto ocurre con frecuencia en las provincias más remotas: un alcalde dizque arquitecto llega al poder y hace lo que se le pega la gana con el pueblo.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Uy no, demasiado colorin para mi gusto. No entiendo por que pusieron una "concha acustica" en la plaza de armas....wtf?! Esta bien si quieren tener eso pero no en la plaza de armas. Este arquitecto deberia de dejar de lado sus influencias Mexicanas "de pueblo" por que no lucen bien. En general, no lo veo taaaan mal, pero no puedo opinar bien por que no vi el antes ni vivo ahi. Tal vez esto es el look despues de arreglos, tendria que comparar. Sky, muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindas fotos y espero que poco a poco la región Tumbes se desarrolle, tiene recursos para hacerlo.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

YO PIENSO QUE ACA SOLO HACEN THREAD DE TUMBES PARA MOFARSE ESO NO ESTA BIEN. 
DEBEN BORRAR LOS MENSAJES OFENSIVOS CON TERMINOS POR EJEMPLO DE HUACHAFOS, QUE SUENA COMO VULGAR CORRIENTE DISCRIMINATORIO ESA PALABRA POR QUE MEJOR NO UTILIZAN OTRA PALABRA COMO NO ADECUADO O NO APROPIADO?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cibert said:


> YO PIENSO QUE ACA SOLO HACEN THREAD DE TUMBES PARA MOFARSE ESO NO ESTA BIEN.
> DEBEN BORRAR LOS MENSAJES OFENSIVOS CON TERMINOS POR EJEMPLO DE HUACHAFOS, QUE SUENA COMO VULGAR CORRIENTE DISCRIMINATORIO ESA PALABRA POR QUE MEJOR NO UTILIZAN OTRA PALABRA COMO NO ADECUADO O NO APROPIADO?


Por qué? Porque "huachafo" no significa "no adecuado" o "no apropiado". Huachafo es una palabra que significa "de mal gusto". La palabra no es ni corriente ni vulgar. 

El término "huachafo" deviene de la palabra "White Chapel", nombre de la calle londinense en la cual los nuevos ricos limeños hacían sus compras. Sus tiendas ofrecían perros de yeso y adornos toscos. 

Estamos en un foro de arquitectura, aquí uno es libre de criticar obras arquitectónicas y dizque arquitectónicas como le parezca. Si para alguien una obra es huachafa, pues es libre de postearlo sin ningún problema, ya que no va en contra de ningún reglamento del foro.

Aquí nadie ha ofendido a los pobladores de Tumbes, hemos expresado nuestro punto de vista sobre la arquitectura de ésta ciudad. Si alguien se ofende pues lo siento mucho pero nadie va a cambiar su punto de vista para caerle bien a una persona. Por lo menos yo no pienso hacerlo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

escupe ese prejuicio o supuesto que tienes amigo. Yo no busco mofarme de nada. Posteo threads con la misma intencion que como lo hiciera con mi ciudad (creeme que trate de tomar las mejores fotos de las zonas que pude visitar). Y esto es foro de arquitectura serio, respetuoso y directo, las razones ya te lo dijo jblock, por tanto no confundir. Sentimentalistas pueden marcharse..........

saludos


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

a mi me recontra encanta Tumbes, allí están las playas más bellas, y es pintoresca en todo el sentido de la palabra


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tumbes departamento o Tumbes ciudad????


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Tumbes departamento o Tumbes ciudad????


Todo!!


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Qué bien, al fin a alguien le gustó Tumbes, porque la mayoría de los que postean aquí, resaltan todo lo negativo de la ciudad. Pero ciertas personas no miran su horrible smog con el que se despiertan todas las mañanas y su desorden vehicular. Como ustedes mismos dicen, Tumbes es muy huachafa, pero prefiero 1000 veces vivir en una ciudad "huachafa" a tener que enfermarme de los bronquios por la humedad y respirar aire contaminado.

Asimismo, creo que una ciudad no es bonita sólo porque tenga una buena infraestructura y estética (a su entender que no sea huachafa), sino también que tenga un sistema vehicular que no ayude a contaminar el ambiente. Se trata de una ciudad atractiva, cuando todos estos aspectos (tanto estética, como orden y buen ambiente) se complementan armónica y ordenadamente. Así, que si una ciudad es fea por ser huachafa, hay otras que son feas por su caos urbano y su contaminación ambiental. Si es que muchos de ustedes critican la huachafería, yo critico el desorden y la contaminación. !No saben que lindo es ver el sol todos los días y respirar aire puro, sin contaminación! 

No sé ustedes, pero personalmente, prefiero la huachafería, en vez de la enfermedad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bueno, aire puro solo lo encontre en las playas lindas de tumbes y en los manglares y cerros de Amotape, mas no en la ciudad que tambien tiene partes caoticas y contaminadas (ojo, tambien por la suciedad y comercio ambulatorio tugurizante). Prefiero una ciudad o poblado que no sea ni huachafa ni contaminada: Puerto Pizarro por ejemplo, -sin salir de tumbes- que actualmente esta siendo remodelado y embellecido. Cuando fui aun estaba su malecon en construccion y su centro de investigacion en los acabados finales. Hoy ya debe estar concluido o casi por concluir, y se ve muy bien...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Daniel 18 said:


> Qué bien, al fin a alguien le gustó Tumbes, porque la mayoría de los que postean aquí, resaltan todo lo negativo de la ciudad. Pero ciertas personas no miran su horrible smog con el que se despiertan todas las mañanas y su desorden vehicular. Como ustedes mismos dicen, Tumbes es muy huachafa, pero prefiero 1000 veces vivir en una ciudad "huachafa" a tener que enfermarme de los bronquios por la humedad y respirar aire contaminado.
> 
> Asimismo, creo que una ciudad no es bonita sólo porque tenga una buena infraestructura y estética (a su entender que no sea huachafa), sino también que tenga un sistema vehicular que no ayude a contaminar el ambiente. Se trata de una ciudad atractiva, cuando todos estos aspectos (tanto estética, como orden y buen ambiente) se complementan armónica y ordenadamente. Así, que si una ciudad es fea por ser huachafa, hay otras que son feas por su caos urbano y su contaminación ambiental. Si es que muchos de ustedes critican la huachafería, yo critico el desorden y la contaminación. !No saben que lindo es ver el sol todos los días y respirar aire puro, sin contaminación!
> 
> No sé ustedes, pero personalmente, prefiero la huachafería, en vez de la enfermedad.


Papas y camotes. Se critíca a Lima miles de veces en los threads de Lima. Ahora estamos en un thread de Tumbes, no de Lima. Por ende, se critíca a Tumbes. 

Ah, y yo personalmente prefiero vivir en un lugar estético y sano a la vez. A diferencia de otros no soy conformista. No creo que es necesario sacrificar un aspecto positivo por otro cuando uno puede tenerlo todo.

Claro, es mi opinión.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Daniel 18 said:


> Qué bien, al fin a alguien le gustó Tumbes, porque la mayoría de los que postean aquí, resaltan todo lo negativo de la ciudad. Pero ciertas personas no miran su horrible smog con el que se despiertan todas las mañanas y su desorden vehicular. Como ustedes mismos dicen, Tumbes es muy huachafa, pero prefiero 1000 veces vivir en una ciudad "huachafa" a tener que enfermarme de los bronquios por la humedad y respirar aire contaminado.
> 
> Asimismo, creo que una ciudad no es bonita sólo porque tenga una buena infraestructura y estética (a su entender que no sea huachafa), sino también que tenga un sistema vehicular que no ayude a contaminar el ambiente. Se trata de una ciudad atractiva, cuando todos estos aspectos (tanto estética, como orden y buen ambiente) se complementan armónica y ordenadamente. Así, que si una ciudad es fea por ser huachafa, hay otras que son feas por su caos urbano y su contaminación ambiental. Si es que muchos de ustedes critican la huachafería, yo critico el desorden y la contaminación. !No saben que lindo es ver el sol todos los días y respirar aire puro, sin contaminación!
> 
> No sé ustedes, pero personalmente, prefiero la huachafería, en vez de la enfermedad.


Entonces todas las zonas urbanas de buen tamaño (que por esos mismo tienen congestión vehicular y contaminación ambiental son feas para ti???? Osea, no soportarías vivir en Lima, Trujillo o Arequipa?
Tu estás mal, es OBVIO que por ser Tumbes una ciudad tan pequeña no tiene AUN estos problemas...


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Con el tiempo la ciudad de Tumbes crecerá y y no se librará de los mismos problemas que las ciudades grandes tienen.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

Mis papas conocen tumbes y segun lo que he visto en fotos, es mas "exótica" que "caótica". a que me refiero, que por mas caos que puedas ver en tumbes, al turista le llama mas la atencion los carritos rickshaws, el hecho que la carretera panamericana se transforme en una calle llena de restaurantes, puede ser caótico para los limeños; pero -a mi opinion- las ciudades del norte peruano parecen de otro continente, incomparables.
buenas fotos skyperu, y como señalo, la ciudad de tumbes es muy renombrada en chile ya que la revista DOMINGO EN VIAJE le dedicó un documental muy atractivo y realmente dan ganas de ir a conocerla aunque te roben.
saludos.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios amigo D Flandes. Para el resto de foristas quiero decir que en ningún momento he mencionado a Lima, Arequipa o Trujillo, cuando me refería a ciudades contaminadas y desordenadas. Si algunos creen que me refiero a Lima o alguna de ellas, debe ser por algo que se sientan aludidos, ¿no?

Pero, aunque todo el mundo quiera meter a todas las ciudades peruanas al mismo saco de la contaminación, pues yo saco a Tumbes de ese odioso lugar. Aunque en algunos casos puede que sea desordenada, es también cierto que no hay smog amigos; el cielo se ve despejado y con un sol sorprendente todos los días del año. No hay comparación con el cielo nublado y el clima húmedo de otras ciudades. (Que conste que no menciono a Lima).

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo amigo D Flandes y a la vez muy sorprendido por expresar que Tumbes está en boca de muchos chilenos actualmente, es más si algún día vas por allí, me pasas la voz y gustoso te puedo acompañar en tu travesía. Asimismo, debo expresar que muchas personas no valoran cómo un turista pueda apreciar las peculiaridades de cada ciudad, que en sus rasgos poco comunes demuestran la idiosincrasia y la expresión de su cultura. ("huachafería" para otros). 

Tumbes puede ser tan atractiva para otros turistas, pero sin embargo, para otros puede ser tan estrafalaria, de mal gusto o "huachafa" -como ordinariamente dicen- por el simple hecho que no ven en ella los patrones valorativos impuestos en sus ciudades, que van acompañadas con su clima tan friolento y húmedo (vuelvo a repetir que no necesariamente me refiero a Lima, como todos creen). Pero bueno, las opiniones respecto a si esta ciudad es agradable o no, corresponden a la decisión y a las opiniones de cada persona, opiniones que por cierto deben ser moderadas y serias, mas no hirientes e impuestas. 


Ahora bien, creo que lo mejor sería aclarar lo que pienso a cada uno de los que han intervenido con sus posts.

En primer lugar, quiero decirle a Perupd que hay muchas ciudades que son muy grandes y a la vez son sostenibles, que tienen responsabilidad por proteger y cuidar su medio ambiente. Si una ciudad grande es desordenada y contaminada, no es porque sean estos aspectos, características esenciales de una urbe considerable, sino que son producto de la ineficacia y la inacción de las autoridades municipales y la cultura de la población urbana. Es así, que no hay necesidad que una ciudad sea grande para que sea contaminada y desordenada, prueba de ello es Barcelona. 

Ahora, skyperu, todo el desorden de Tumbes, puede entrar en una sola zona de Trujillo, talvez por ser más grande, no lo podría explicar, pero es así. Te lo digo porque una vez en Trujillo fui a un mercado que se llama la “Hermelinda” y créeme que hay fácil podría concentrarse todo el desorden de la ciudad de Tumbes. Incluso hubo un montón de disparos cuando perseguían a unos ladrones. 

Respecto a J Block, me parece que tu última opinión es una de las opiniones más imparciales que hay, al decir que a Lima también se le critica en otros thread, pero también es cierto, que a Lima la critican cuando hay un thread sobre contaminación o desorden de la “ciudad de Lima”. Si gustan yo puedo poner un thread para mostrar los lados feos de la ciudad, claro cuando pueda, porque actualmente vivo en Chiclayo. Criticar no es malo, sino la manera cómo se hace (ya lo he dicho anteriormente) y la verdad, debo admitir que sus palabras son algo presumidas y deshonrosas, cuando se refieren a ciudades más pequeñas que recién empiezan a superar sus problemas; por consiguiente esto resulta algo incómodo. Hago la comparación cuando en un thread de Lima, alguien escribió que”…para ser una ciudad con muchos zonas marginales se ve muy bien”, por lo cual nadie dudó en salir a defender a su ciudad. Por tanto, creo que esa persona tuvo todo el derecho de opinar, pero cuando esto se convierte en sinónimo de ofensa. Para complementar esto, debo decirte J Block, anteriormente, tú mencionabas que “huachafo” significa “de mal gusto”, es entonces, que algún día cuando haya un thread de Lima, respecto a su contaminación y caos urbano, me tomaré la amabilidad de decir simplemente, que el caos de Lima es “huachafo” (de mal gusto) y por tanto, Lima tiene mucho o parte (relativamente) de “huachafa”, creo entonces, que tengo toda la potestad de tildarla de “huachafa” por su caos urbano. Ves amigo J Block, te das cuenta como tus mismas aclaraciones te hacen caer en errores. En efecto, me disculparán si de repente lo que voy a decir esté desentonado con el tema, pero creo que “Lima también es huachafa para mí”. 

Ahora bien, a Juancho quiero decir que tiene razón, pero a diferencia de las otras, aún se está tiempo de cambiar el futuro. Dado a que se pueden implantar políticas de reestructuración urbana antes de que el problema prolifere y sea más difícil atacar el mal, como sucede en otras ciudades del país. Dicho está, que eso depende de cómo reaccionen los tumbesinos ante esto.

Quiero poner en claro, que lo expresado anteriormente, no es motivo para causar desunión ni desidia, sino para exponer con fundamentos las cosas que creo, deben ser aclaradas ante todos. Asimismo, pedir disculpas si es que en las anteriores exposiciones he causado algo de malestar entre algunos foristas, pero creo que es justificado cuando se habla en ese tono sobre alguna ciudad. Saludos a todos, adiós.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Daniel 18 said:


> En primer lugar, quiero decirle a Perupd que hay muchas ciudades que son muy grandes y a la vez son sostenibles, que tienen responsabilidad por proteger y cuidar su medio ambiente. Si una ciudad grande es desordenada y contaminada, no es porque sean estos aspectos, características esenciales de una urbe considerable, sino que son producto de la ineficacia y la inacción de las autoridades municipales y la cultura de la población urbana. Es así, que no hay necesidad que una ciudad sea grande para que sea contaminada y desordenada, prueba de ello es Barcelona.
> 
> Ahora, skyperu, todo el desorden de Tumbes, puede entrar en una sola zona de Trujillo, talvez por ser más grande, no lo podría explicar, pero es así. Te lo digo porque una vez en Trujillo fui a un mercado que se llama la “Hermelinda” y créeme que hay fácil podría concentrarse todo el desorden de la ciudad de Tumbes. Incluso hubo un montón de disparos cuando perseguían a unos ladrones.


1. Estamos en Perú, latinoamerica, tercermundo. Comparar una ciudad peruana con una europea o de alguna otra parte del mundo es imposible, ya que las condiciones no son las mismas.

2. El mercado mayorista de la Hermelinda. Es un mercado al cual llegan todos los camiones de todos los productores que abastecen a Trujillo. De ahí salen todos los productos para los mercados más pequeños, supermercados, etc. Es una zona peligrosa...nadie en su sano juicio lleva a alguien a conocer La hermelinda...el que te llevó por ahí es una persona malvada.

3. En fin, cada uno con su ciudad y sus gustos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Daniel 18 said:


> Si algunos creen que me refiero a Lima o alguna de ellas, debe ser por algo que se sientan aludidos, ¿no?


Sentirse aludidos? De qué? Si todos saben que Lima es una ciudad caótica y contaminada, yo lo he dicho miles de veces. 



Daniel 18 said:


> Respecto a J Block, me parece que tu última opinión es una de las opiniones más imparciales que hay.


Discúlpame si soy algo franco y frío, pero para cualquier persona que habla y entiende castellano perfectamente, la palabra "imparcial" significa neutral, objetivo o ecuánime. 

Consideras mi comentario objetivo (imparcial) o poco objetivo (parcial)? 



Daniel 18 said:


> y por tanto, Lima tiene mucho o parte (relativamente) de “huachafa”, creo entonces, que tengo toda la potestad de tildarla de “huachafa” por su caos urbano. Ves amigo J Block, te das cuenta como tus mismas aclaraciones te hacen caer en errores. En efecto, me disculparán si de repente lo que voy a decir esté desentonado con el tema, pero creo que “Lima también es huachafa para mí”.


Ok amiguito, estás muy equivocado si es que me viste con cara de regionalista y ultranacionalista. No lo soy. Quizás tú defenderás tu ciudad a capa y a espada tratando de justificar sus problemas, pero yo ni muerto haría lo mismo por Lima.  

Quieres criticar a Lima? Yo tambien. Más del 70% de la ciudad podría considerarse huachafa, sobretodo los conos. El tráfico es un caos, la contaminación insoportable. El caos visual es increíble en ciertas zonas. Un desastre total que espero que cambie pronto. 

Si piensas que Lima es huachafa pues comparto tu punto de vista! Exactamente, Lima ES una ciudad bastante huachafa. En vez de molestarme yo te doy la razón, pues uno no puede tapar el sol con un dedo. 

Es que amiguito, para poder sostener un debate sobre arquitectura hay que ser objetivos e imparciales y a la vez hay que saber aceptar críticas sin tratar de justificar errores. Así de simple.

Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bueno, asi mismo miles de veces he criticado a mi propia ciudad por sus problemas y aspectos feos y negativos, otros lo han hecho y no me molesta en absoluto. Tambien te doy la razon. Si de huachaferia hablamos, existen tambien muchas zonas huachafas que incontables veces mi persona y otras mas han dado duro. Acaso me molesto o me siento aludido o respondo como tu lo haces? 

en fin... aun no sabes sostener un debate critico....... 

Siguiendo con el tema, Tumbes es una ciudad con todos sus problemas con escala menor, obviamente por su poca poblacion de aprox. 100 000 habitantes. Pero sus problemas son tan similares al resto de ciudades grandes que no lo sacaria del mismo saco lamentablemente, especialmente habiendolo conocido personalmente acudiendo a todas sus zonas pobres y de invasiones como parte del reconocimiento de contexto y sus graves problemas que realizamos y constatamos mi grupo de la Universidad....


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Siempre le han dado duro a las ciudades, como Tumbes, que están aun mucho menos desarrolladas que otras y llenas de monumentos o infraestructura que para la mayoría resultan huachafas. En fin, es cuestión de los tumbesinos que estos comentarios les resbalen o les hagan cambiar las cosas, pero lo importante es que la ciudad con el correr de los años se desarrolle y mejore su calidad de vida, por más péqueña que sea aun Tumbes, la ciudad producirá sus propios profesionales, ingenieros, arquitectos, etc. que velarán por la mejoría de la ciudad. Como se haga, eso no importa, lo importante es que sea para bien de los ciudadanos y que les guste a ellos mismos, pero como suele suceder, con mejor calidad de vida, hay mas sofisticación y mientras más rica sea una ciudad, más occidental querrá ser, todo viene con el desarrollo.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Me alegra, porque poco a poco van calibrando sus críticas, las cuales están libres de hacer. 

Perupd, no sólo España con Barcelona está dando ejemplo de sostenibilidad, muy cerquita al Perú, en Curitiva - Brasil, también se están dando buenos inicios, y esta ciudad ya está siendo muy reconocida por sus logros, a nivel mundial.

Asimismo, hace 1 mes, jamás podría pensar J Block, que reconocieras que Lima, en todo caso, también es "huachafa", pero sabes, a pesar de todo, considero que esta ciudad tiene mucho de mágico, es preciosa en síntesis. Ahora, en todo caso, mejor sería anular ese término, ya que por lógica, según lo que tú expresaste hay muchas ciudades huachafas en el Perú, así que es mejor obviar ese término. 

Lo que quiero dar a entender, no es que dejen de criticar, sino que lo hagan con buen gusto, eso no es cosa del otro mundo, eso es pertinencia y sutileza. Cuídense mucho, bye.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

siempre se da una opinion con buen gusto y generando el mejor ambiente.....

Ahora tocando el otro aspecto, Tumbes ha cambiado mucho a decir de su ex alcalde Ricardo Flores, y al parecer sigue en buen camino. De que falta mucho, eso es obvio, como a las demas ciudades, sin embargo lo que si es notorio son las obras de infraestructura urbana que se construyen y se podria decir que si tiene un area de influencia satisfactoria.......


----------

